# Plenum panel removal help



## yelloduc (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm looking for information on how to remove the plenum panel to check the water drain and clean if necessary. Wondering if anyone has a step-by-step or schematic for this? (2013 TT)

Cheers


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am also looking to do the same and would appreciate for any advice.

I have been told that you need a gear puller to pop the wipers off. Not sure if necessary.

Also to pour hot water over the wiper bolts to make removal easier.

Thanks


----------



## yelloduc (Jun 21, 2014)

I would be more than happy to write up a "How-to" with photos just as soon as I figure out how to do this. I just can't seem to find the information :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There should be no need to remove the whole panel really.

It's held in place by the rubber seal at the top of the fire wall and possibly 2 torx screws. I find the plenum panel then can be lifted enough to get out what ever dirt is in there once the seal is removed, together with those 2 screws. A long angled brush, car shampoo and warm water takes care of the rest. On the left side of the car I can access the underside of the short rubber pipe from inside the engine bay too. As far as I can judge the short drain pipes end above the inner liner of the wheel well.

In case you do want to proceed with removing the wiper arms, do ensure you put them back exactly as they were before switching on ignition again. When switching the ignition off the wipers are moved automatically a bit to avoid that they are always parked in the same position. (If wipers always sit in the same position they become noisy when in use). Once the wipers have moved, you've lost this original position.

The plenum cover is held in place with clips near the wind shield.

Testing the drains is easy: pour some water in the two ventilation openings. The drain openings are in the left and right corner. Water should fall out of the wheel well behind the front wheels within seconds. The drains aren't small, so expect more than a slow drip.


----------



## yelloduc (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! Maybe I'll just have at it and document my adventure 

The stealership is replacing my right flappy paddle shifter under warranty this Friday. I'll try to coerce them into giving me some more information about the plenum, like how they go about doing it. I'm sure they will be tight-lipped about it though.


----------



## yelloduc (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, I didn't get any answers at the dealer. However, as luck would have it, one of the mechanics remembered me from a visit he had in the ER in which I work. He was kind enough to reset my service indicator light and run some quick diagnostics.

It was pretty neat! He had VCDS loaded on a Windows tablet, and to that he connected the cable. Pretty slick as I had never seen this in person. I looked on the VAG web site, but couldn't figure out which of the two cables would suit my needs the best:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCuCAN.html

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Once I tear into the plenum, I'll take some photos for a tutorial.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> There should be no need to remove the whole panel really.
> 
> It's held in place by the rubber seal at the top of the fire wall and possibly 2 torx screws. I find the plenum panel then can be lifted enough to get out what ever dirt is in there once the seal is removed, together with those 2 screws. A long angled brush, car shampoo and warm water takes care of the rest.


Hi, 
Is it possible to clean the area with vacuum cleaner when we open 2 screws and lift the panel? Available space for vacuum cleaners pipe?

And @yelloduc , did you clean the area already? Any pics or explanation?

Thanks


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It's worth a try. Depending on the angle that pipe makes.

Or get a set like this:










Don't know where to get that in the UK though.

Large pieces of leaves shouldn't be able to make it into that area anyway.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> It's worth a try. Depending on the angle that pipe makes.
> 
> Or get a set like this:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer. Last week i bought exact same vacuum cleaner tool kit.
But it didn't work for the rear end trays, because dirt in there is wet.

I'll try it for the plenum panel. Thanks


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

Cleaned the area with bare hands by lifting the part up. It is full of dirt and leafs. Lots of water sitting inside there.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

So did I last Sunday. 

Used warm water a brush and car soap too.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I tried to clean out the drain which is underneath the passenger side plenum. 
When I opened up the interior filter, it was soaking, as was the floor after the carwash today. 
There was lot of gunk around the drain hole, so removed that and flushed with some warm water. Is it normal that the water comes down all over the car behind the front wheel, or should it be coming from one tube??


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can find these instructions in Workshop Manual General Body Repairs, Exterior (A005TT00220).

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

If your vacuum hose/nozzle won't fit under it, you can always get a 1-foot length of flexible hose, duct tape it to the end of the vacuum hose/nozzle and then use that to get under the plenum without having to completely remove it.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Swiss, I dont mean this to sound rude, but what do you do all day, you pretty much have an insightful answer to every question anyone asks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm an engineer.  The forum has become a bit of a hobby and I enjoy problem solving and chasing down solutions where I can. With access to the workshop manuals and SSPs, I browse through them from time to time, so I've gotten to know where things are. Plus going through the VCDS to sort out things helps have a better understanding of how things work too. Still lots to learn!!


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Ah that makes sense. All very helpful

"If you ask a engineer if a glass is half full or half empty, they would tell you the glass is twice as big as it needs to be"


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Sums it up nicely - :lol:


----------



## Pbriddy (Nov 14, 2018)

Any help or ideas would be appreciated. 2003 Audi TT coupe. 
Passenger side -Water gets in to the inner sill and from there it leaksinto cabin at floor level; worse in rear. I can see the water in the sill which comes through seams and into footwell. 
Water leaks in to sill whilst car is standing and then into footwell whilst driving 
I've cleaned the drain holes and they seem to be working. Sorted a few leaks (grommet into cabin by plenum drains, top corner of door leaking into inner lip of door seal and then into cabin, top hinge on boot-plastic cover blocked with leaves and mud)


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> There should be no need to remove the whole panel really.
> 
> It's held in place by the rubber seal at the top of the fire wall and possibly 2 torx screws. I find the plenum panel then can be lifted enough to get out what ever dirt is in there once the seal is removed, together with those 2 screws. A long angled brush, car shampoo and warm water takes care of the rest. On the left side of the car I can access the underside of the short rubber pipe from inside the engine bay too. As far as I can judge the short drain pipes end above the inner liner of the wheel well.
> 
> ...


TT driver do you have a picture of the drain holes and vent openings? Thanks


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The water comes out of the plastic sleeve just above the duct tape.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

qooqiiu said:


> The water comes out of the plastic sleeve just above the duct tape.


Great I've lifted the plenum cover and used a half meter thin bendy brush to clean loads of muck out and it's now running free. I have cut a one centimetre hole in the filled part of the cover for regular cleaning to save the need to lift the plenum cover.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Essexaviator said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Great I've lifted the plenum cover and used a half meter thin bendy brush to clean loads of muck out and it's now running free. I have cut a one centimetre hole in the filled part of the cover for regular cleaning to save the need to lift the plenum cover.


That might not be a good idea. Muck and sludge thrown up by the wheel could end up blocking the end of the sleeve preventing it draining the water. I'd keep an eye on it and see.


----------

